# Changing smoke alarms



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Changing out line voltage smoke alarms in a small office building ... Old 3 wire firex Alarms with new 3 wire firex alarms .(6 total) ... The first 2 went fine , now as I'm moving onto the 3rd one when I hook up the 3rd communication wire I'm getting a loud buzzing noise from this device ?! I have no clue why ... I'm wiring them the same way , simple changeout


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyways , problem. Solved after I removed all the old ones , wired in new harness and then when back to install all the new ones


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

nice


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

WronGun said:


> Anyways , problem. Solved after I removed all the old ones , wired in new harness and then when back to install all the new ones


That's funny. Same thing happened to me tonight.


----------



## Paultaylor1235 (May 13, 2016)

such issues usually come in electronics devices due to the wrong connection or any problem in the wire.

But the person should not get fixed, stay relax and analysis everything with cool mind, then the solution will come out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I take it you were doing this live instead of shutting the power off to all six alarms. Why take the chance on something like this and possibly damaging a brand new component?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

It was a communication issue between devices. Older and newer devices. I just installed a simplex system in a hospital tying into some existing devices... we were having somewhat of the same issue , old devices connecting to new ones causing a low static Sound throughout the system... this was verified by simplex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

My style is to always call the local fire station// alarm company and have them change the system status to 'work-in-progress.'

I've seen too many bad things happen when F/A systems are fired up ... yet fiddled with.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

telsa said:


> My style is to always call the local fire station// alarm company and have them change the system status to 'work-in-progress.'
> 
> I've seen too many bad things happen when F/A systems are fired up ... yet fiddled with.




I agree, the simplex system I was talking about was disabled for us to work (this was a hospital low voltage). However i just turned the breaker off for the 6 alarm line voltage building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

telsa said:


> My style is to always call the local fire station// alarm company and have them change the system status to 'work-in-progress.'
> 
> I've seen too many bad things happen when F/A systems are fired up ... yet fiddled with.


I just shut it down and unhook the battery???


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

telsa said:


> My style is to always call the local fire station// alarm company and have them change the system status to 'work-in-progress.'
> 
> I've seen too many bad things happen when F/A systems are fired up ... yet fiddled with.



In our area a false alarm costs something like $150.00 to the building owners, that of course are going to pass that on to the contractor that didn't take the 5 mins to make the phone call. 

A+ advice telsa. 

Besides, who wants to piss off a bunch of guys carrying axes and high pressure hoses.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I just shut it down and unhook the battery???


*For Heaven's sake NO !*

*Unhook the battery; THEN shut it down.*

*Never,... ever,... ever,... the reverse.* :no::no::no::no::no:


----------

